# Guess that Movie from a quote thread!



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok in this thread I will post quotes from movies, I will tend to pick mainstream movies and easy-ish quotes!!

for my first pick! this should be easy!



> Now that we know who you are... I know who I am - I'm not a mistake! It all makes sense, in the comics you know who the arch villain is going to be? He's the exact opposite of the hero! And most time's they're friends like you, and me. I should've known way back when you know why David?! Because of the kids!They called me Mr. G#%^$.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 21, 2006)

Nope! Got it. Does Samuel Jackson say it?


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> Nope! Got it. Does Samuel Jackson say it?



yes, you got it!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

anouther easy one!




> I'd like to share a revelation that I've had during my time here. It came to me when I tried to classify your species. I realized that you're not actually mammals. Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment, but you humans do not. You move to an area, and you multiply, and multiply, until every natural resource is consumed. The only way you can survive is to spread to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. A virus. Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet, you are a plague, and we are the cure.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 21, 2006)

Sweet - Unbreakable is an awesome movie. Try this:



			
				 a movie...  said:
			
		

> My friends call me Nova... as in Casanova?


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> Sweet - Unbreakable is an awesome movie. Try this:




American pie! I dont know how I remembered that!


----------



## mrmark (Apr 21, 2006)

Yup! Well done. Such a classic movie. Ok, last quote now, my brain is tired from thinking so much:



			
				uknown movie said:
			
		

> stop trying to hit and hit me!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> Yup! Well done. Such a classic movie. Ok, last quote now, my brain is tired from thinking so much:



same movie as my quote! lol


----------



## mrmark (Apr 21, 2006)

hehe, I cant believe how many hours I wasted watching the Matrix when it first came out.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

next!



> Your whacked out bald freaks hit me with a fucking broom! They almost broke my arm! They we're burning their fingertips with lye, the stink was unbelievable!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

* Fight Club*



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> next!


----------



## mrmark (Apr 21, 2006)

lye... that rings a bell! Aaaaagh


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * Fight Club*



right,


next!



> My sister did not live passed her 23rd birthday. A group of men raped and killed her. They stuffed her in a dumpster three blocks from our apartment.




new rule, if you get it right, you get to post the next quote, and then the person who gets that right posts the next, and so on..


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> right,
> 
> 
> next!
> ...


* The Village*


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> * The Village*



right!

your up


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 21, 2006)

"You call that a knife?"


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> "You call that a knife?"



crocadile dundee,

you need to guess one right to post a quote!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

You know if I had the money I would smoke two... three of these every day.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 21, 2006)

WRONG! EVERYONES BANNED!!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> WRONG! EVERYONES BANNED!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 21, 2006)

> So...
> ...So let's dance!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 21, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> crocadile dundee,
> 
> you need to guess one right to post a quote!




ahhh crap you made up rules as the game was going on, no fair! cheated!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You know if I had the money I would smoke two... three of these every day.



*Soylent Green*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




Caddyshack, but it is actually...



> So what...So let's dance.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

"Oh, Marcus. What are you trying to do, scare me? You sound like my mother. We've known each other for a long time. I don't believe in magic, a lot of superstitious hocus pocus. I'm going after a find of incredible historical significance, you're talking about the boogie man. Besides, you know what a cautious fellow I am. "


go!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2006)

Raiders bitch...



> Well fuck my ozone.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Raiders bitch...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Well fuck my ozone.

me myself n jim carrey  (irene)


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

"Hurry to meet Death before you're place is taken."


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i was wrong. these are not men.


* The Big Lebowski 
*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

oh crap sorry but no
this is same movie but maybe more memorable 

"Hurry to meet Death before you're place is taken."


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

and

The Father wove the skein of your life a long time ago. Go and hide in a hole if you wish, but you won't live one instant longer. Your fate is fixed. Fear profits a man nothing.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

A man might be thought wealthy if someone were to draw the story of his deeds, that they may be remembered.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

it's a great movie. one of my favorites i've probably seen it more than 13 times.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> A man might be thought wealthy if someone were to draw the story of his deeds, that they may be remembered.


I know this one.....*The 13th Warrior great movie!!!
*


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

yes i friggin love that one. it got horrid reviews but it is so rewatchable. sometimes the critics are way off.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yes i friggin love that one. it got horrid reviews but it is so rewatchable. sometimes the critics are way off.


I saw it on HBO and went out the next day and bought the DVD, I must have watched it 30x by now.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

not sure it'll hold up to as many viewings but i saw Sahara a bit ago. the clive cussler story. i highly reccommend it.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I saw it on HBO and went out the next day and bought the DVD, I must have watched it 30x by now.




yea 13 was a hint i'll bet me n my kids have watched it closer to 30 too. one time our cat charmander used the litterbox n the smell was horrendous right when antonio says " my nose iss ruint" we nearly died laughing.

the book is good too mivchael crichton "eaters of the dead"


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> not sure it'll hold up to as many viewings but i saw Sahara a bit ago. the clive cussler story. i highly reccommend it.




Sahara sucked!!!!!  two thumbs down!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know this one.....*The 13th Warrior great movie!!!
> *



k, post the next quote then!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

That breeder woman, has she been thrown a mate yet?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

alas she refuses just any slave. she demands to choose.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

>




ok, your turn!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

are you the police?

no maam, we're musicians


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> are you the police?
> 
> no maam, we're musicians




blues brothers?????


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

yes


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yes


heh!! 

ok, my turn!


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

"Yeah, we'll be doing Lee a favor. All right, listen, we both go outside, move around the house in opposite directions. We act crazy, insane with anger, make them crap in their pants, force them around till we meet up on the other side. "


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

i sort of know it but i don't ... grrrr _vaugely_ familiar.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we'll be doing Lee a favor. All right, listen, we both go outside, move around the house in opposite directions. We act crazy, insane with anger, make them crap in their pants, force them around till we meet up on the other side. "


Scary movie 3 ....I think


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Explain "act crazy". 

You know, curse and stuff. 

You want me to curse? 

You don't mean it. It's just for show. What? 

Well, it won't be convincing. It doesn't sound natural when I curse. 

 Just make noises, then. 

Explain "noises". 

Are you gonna do this or what? 

No, I'm not. 

All right, you want them stealing something in the house next time? 

[outside light comes on] 

On the count of three. One... 

All right. 

two... three! 

Ahh! I'm insane with anger! 

We're gonna beat your ass bitch! We're gonna tear your head off! 

I'm losing my mind! It's time for an ass-whupping! 

I cursed. 

I heard.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Scary movie 3 ....I think




no!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

mel gibson and i think they end up hiding in the cellar from aliens


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

the guy in _the good girl_w anniston is in it too


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> mel gibson and i think they end up hiding in the cellar from aliens



thats it but not what it was called!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

all i can thinkof is crop circles ... i remember i didn't like it.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> all i can thinkof is crop circles ... i remember i didn't like it.



you know it, its "signs"

your up!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

okay one of my other very favorite can watch it dozens of times movies


death smiles at us all, all a man can do is smile back.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> okay one of my other very favorite can watch it dozens of times movies
> 
> 
> death smiles at us all, all a man can do is smile back.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

am i not merciful? AM I NOT MERCIFUL?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

at my signal unleash hell.




(my son thought hell was the dogs name )


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> am i not merciful? AM I NOT MERCIFUL?


The Bible


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

he will bring them death... and they will love him for it.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The Bible




lol.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> at my signal unleash hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

today i saw a slave become more powerful than the emperor of rome.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

yes. fucking awesome movie.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

i'm so watching movies tonite.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yes. fucking awesome movie.


I took the same girl to see it 3 times on dates.....she thought I was insane


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

i'd like too see it in the theater. Vanity n i met here on new yrs eve 2005 talking movies all nite. we still do sometimes. i can binge on 5 a nite sometimes... after a few in the afternoon


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

scorpion king is a good movie too n the 1st mummy w brendan frasier me n my son still watch those. we started getting old classic hammer horror films too.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

*I know I've made some very poor decisions recently, but I can give you my complete assurance that my work will be back to normal. I've still got the greatest enthusiasm and confidence in the mission. And I want to help you.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

desperado is good... buffalo 66, shanghi noon...


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I know I've made some very poor decisions recently, but I can give you my complete assurance that my work will be back to normal. I've still got the greatest enthusiasm and confidence in the mission. And I want to help you.*



is this the next quote?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I know I've made some very poor decisions recently, but I can give you my complete assurance that my work will be back to normal. I've still got the greatest enthusiasm and confidence in the mission. And I want to help you.*


 
Space Odyssey?


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Space Odyssey?


Yes Hal


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

no 9000 computer has ever made a mistake or distorted information.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Space Odyssey?



your up. post a quote!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

"You want a Rolls-Royce, you don't come here, no no. You go to England, or wherever the fuck they make it. If you want champagne, you go see the French. If you need money, you find a Jew. But, if you want dirt, or scum buried under a rock somewhere, or some secret nobody wants anybody to know about, there's only one place to go: right here, Hell's Kitchen. It is the lost and found of shit. They lose it and we find it. Forget about it, man."


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> "You want a Rolls-Royce, you don't come here, no no. You go to England, or wherever the fuck they make it. If you want champagne, you go see the French. If you need money, you find a Jew. But, if you want dirt, or scum buried under a rock somewhere, or some secret nobody wants anybody to know about, there's only one place to go: right here, Hell's Kitchen. It is the lost and found of shit. They lose it and we find it. Forget about it, man."


Sleepers


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sleepers


 
Correct. You're up


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

resevoir dogs?  oops but this was a brutal movie. i need to watch it again.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sleepers


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

thats the one where kiefer n some others took turns dying n being brought back to life. julia robetrs was in it too i think.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> thats the one where kiefer n some others took turns dying n being brought back to life. julia robetrs was in it too i think.


 
Nah it's the one with Kevin Bacon as the prison guard rapist who eventually gets killed by the boys later on. Also stars Brad Pitt, De Niro, Minnie Driver....


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

oh yea i saw that one too. wasn't pitt in it? talk about last meal.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

*That is why no one will remember your name*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

troy. i liked that 1 too n everyone says it sucked.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

you been using dog shit for toothpaste mullet

and


i'll tell ya what. i'll do it for a caravan



(another great movie)


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

do you hava anything to declare sir?

yea. don't go to england.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

Snatch


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

what do you mean look in the dog?

i mean open him up.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Snatch


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Snatch




yes.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

*"Did Doogie Howser just steal my fucking car?"*


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *"Did Doogie Howser just steal my fucking car?"*


Harlod and Kumar....sp?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Harlod and Kumar....sp?


 
Yup. That movie has some hilarious parts.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

*No, they're still there, but they've no boots. Prisoners, sir. We took them prisoners; the entire garrison. No, that's not true. We killed some; too many really. I'll manage it better next time. There's been a lot of killing, one way or another. Cross my heart and hope to die, it's all perfectly true.*


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Look, sir, we can't just do nothing. *


*Why not? It's usually best.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

i always remembered ... in 20 days the camels start to die.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

movies i like like that give me goosebumps. imagine living any of those lives. even just pieces of them. 

lawrence of arabia btw


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

size matters but in the spy world its look how sleek n sexy that is not look how huuge that is.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

http://wilson-brothers.com/owen/sounds/sexualhealing.wav


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 21, 2006)

How did I know about that??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

hey whats this

its a spy mask

it looks like a sock

heey! this is a sock!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Rachel: I'm with B.N.S. 
Kelly Robinson: Yeah, what's B.N.S. stand for? Bitch that Needs some Slapping?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

owen wilson

eddie murphy...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

i spy....


ok try this


there is such a thing as due process

out here due process is a bullet


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Much of the film was shot in 1967 at Ft. Benning, Georgia, hence the large pine forests in the background rather than tropical jungle trees.
Some of the "Vietnamese village" sets were so realistic they were left intact, and were later used by the Army for training troops destined for Vietnam.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

hmmm. am i the only one who watched movies with their grandfather???


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Fighting soldiers from the sky 
Fearless men who jump and die


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> hmmm. am i the only one who watched movies with their grandfather???


Yes


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Back at home a young wife waits 
Her Green Beret has met his fate 
He has died for those oppressed 
Leaving her his last request 

Put silver wings on my son's chest 
Make him one of America's best 
He'll be a man they'll test one day 
Have him win the Green Beret.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

green berets.


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll go since it you answered your own.

"In order to converse with an equal, an Irishman is forced to talk to God."


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

narrator

After 20 years, you analyze a lot. You remember people, heroism. "The Miracle of the Andes", that's what they called it. Many people come up to me and say that had they been there, they surely would have died. But it makes no sense, because until you're in a... situation like that... you... you have no idea... how you'd behave. To be affronted by solitude without decadence or a... single material thing to prostitute it elevates you to a sprititual plane, where I felt the presence of God. Now, there's the God they taught about me about at school. And there is the God that's hidden by what surrounds us in this civilization. That's the God I met on the mountain.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

braveheart


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

I see dead people!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

close


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

And so we were saved. Nando and Canessa breached the Andes and we were saved. Later a group went back and buried the bodies. They built a stone grave and on top of it, they placed an iron cross. There's nothing more I can tell you.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

true story


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

Are we supposed to fly that close to the mountains?


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Are we supposed to fly that close to the mountains?




is that the one where the rugby players smash into the mountain and eat each others bums?


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

alive?????


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2006)

yes.
this is a great game i hope _it_ stays alive but right now i gotta get some housework done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

I wanna play!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

His real name is Charles Lee Ray and he's been sent down from Heaven by daddy to play with me


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I wanna play!!!


 				Sabrina, don't just stare at it. Eat it. http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/forums/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=441354


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

american psycho.


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2006)

"a census taker once tried to test me, I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti"


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

silence of the lambs


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

Now they will know why they are afraid of the dark. Now they learn why they fear the night.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

The ashes were trampled into the Earth, and the blood became as snow. Who knows what they came for... weapons of steel, or murder?


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Now they will know why they are afraid of the dark. Now they learn why they fear the night.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

yea conan the barbarian. another great movie. destroyer wasn't so great tho.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea conan the barbarian. another great movie. destroyer wasn't so great tho.


 *Little Wing *what is best in life?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 22, 2006)

to crush your enemies, to see them driven before you and to hear the lamentation of their women.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> to crush your enemies, to see them driven before you and to hear the lamentation of their women.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

"No, "Through the Looking Glass". That poem, "The Walrus and the Carpenter" that's an indictment of organized religion. The walrus, with his girth and his good nature, he obviously represents either Buddha, or... or with his tusk, the Hindu elephant god, Lord Ganesha. That takes care of your Eastern religions. Now the carpenter, which is an obvious reference to Jesus Christ, who was raised a carpenter's son, he represents the Western religions. Now in the poem, what do they do... what do they do? They... They dupe all these oysters into following them and then proceed to shuck and devour the helpless creatures en masse. I don't know what that says to you, but to me it says that following these faiths based on mythological figures ensure the destruction of one's inner-being. Organized religion destroys who we are by inhibiting our actions... by inhibiting our decisions, out of... out of fear of some... some intangible parent figure who... who shakes a finger at us from thousands of years ago and says... and says, "Do it - Do it and I'll fuckin' spank you." "


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> "No, "Through the Looking Glass". That poem, "The Walrus and the Carpenter" that's an indictment of organized religion. The walrus, with his girth and his good nature, he obviously represents either Buddha, or... or with his tusk, the Hindu elephant god, Lord Ganesha. That takes care of your Eastern religions. Now the carpenter, which is an obvious reference to Jesus Christ, who was raised a carpenter's son, he represents the Western religions. Now in the poem, what do they do... what do they do? They... They dupe all these oysters into following them and then proceed to shuck and devour the helpless creatures en masse. I don't know what that says to you, but to me it says that following these faiths based on mythological figures ensure the destruction of one's inner-being. Organized religion destroys who we are by inhibiting our actions... by inhibiting our decisions, out of... out of fear of some... some intangible parent figure who... who shakes a finger at us from thousands of years ago and says... and says, "Do it - Do it and I'll fuckin' spank you." "



Dogma


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2006)

"One time my cousin Walter got this cat stuck in his ass. True story. He bought it at the local mall, so the whole fiasco wound up on the news. It was embarrassing for my relatives and all. But the next week, he did it again. Different cat, same results, complete with a trip to the emergency room. Then, last week, I saw him in the pet store. He was buying another cat. I said, "Walt, what the hell are you doing, you know you're just gonna get this cat stuck up your ass too, why don't you knock it off?" And he says to me, "Brodie, how the hell else am I supposed to get the gerbil out?" My cousin was a weird guy. 
"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> "One time my cousin Walter got this cat stuck in his ass. True story. He bought it at the local mall, so the whole fiasco wound up on the news. It was embarrassing for my relatives and all. But the next week, he did it again. Different cat, same results, complete with a trip to the emergency room. Then, last week, I saw him in the pet store. He was buying another cat. I said, "Walt, what the hell are you doing, you know you're just gonna get this cat stuck up your ass too, why don't you knock it off?" And he says to me, "Brodie, how the hell else am I supposed to get the gerbil out?" My cousin was a weird guy.
> "


 
Mall Rats. Classic


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Mall Rats. Classic



you got it! 


alright, post the next quote!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 22, 2006)

> Vanity is definitely my favorite sin. So basic. Self-love, the all-natural opiate.



This is from my favorite movie.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you got it!
> 
> 
> alright, post the next quote!


 
*"Now if you'll excuse me, I have a beam of light to catch."*


----------



## KelJu (Apr 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *"Now if you'll excuse me, I have a beam of light to catch."*




That is from another great movie, K-Pax.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *"Now if you'll excuse me, I have a beam of light to catch."*


* K-Pax *


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

Was that a tie because they were both posted at 9:55? If so here's Overtime:

*"This is a karate dojo, not a knitting class. You don't come into my dojo, drop a challenge and leave, old man. Now you get your boy on the mat, or you and I will have a major problem."*

If not, disregard and its KelJu's turn


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Was that a tie because they were both posted at 9:55? If so here's Overtime:
> 
> *"This is a karate dojo, not a knitting class. You don't come into my dojo, drop a challenge and leave, old man. Now you get your boy on the mat, or you and I will have a major problem."*
> 
> If not, disregard and its KelJu's turn


*Karate Kid*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

Right on.


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

Wait! Wait! Look at me. Look at me. I'm life. I live... I, I breathe... I feel. Now that you know it... can you really take it? Is it really worth the price?


----------



## GFR (Apr 22, 2006)

To feel. 'Cause you've never done it, you can never know it. But it's as vital as breath. And without it, without love, without anger, without sorrow, breath is just a clock... ticking.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

Equilibrium


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

ill movie


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's next one:

*"And if these pictures have anything important to say to future generations, it's this: I was here. I existed. I was young, I was happy, and someone cared enough about me in this world to take my picture."*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> This is from my favorite movie.



vanity is my favorite sin...

devils advocate.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

Listen to me. Listen to me carefully. The Sheriff's playbook is to make you dead. First they're gonna shoot out those camaras, and then they're gonna shoot you. Am I clear?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

Claustrophobic? 
Try fuckedaphobic


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Listen to me. Listen to me carefully. The Sheriff's playbook is to make you dead. First they're gonna shoot out those camaras, and then they're gonna shoot you. Am I clear?



Hostage!

I watched it last week!


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

*What about this: a tribe of asparagus children, but they're self-conscious about the way their pee smells.*


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *What about this: a tribe of asparagus children, but they're self-conscious about the way their pee smells.*



Elf


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

You're a... you're a complex Freudian hallucination having something to do with my mother and I don't know why you have wings, but you have very lovely legs and you're a very nice tiny person and what am I saying, I don't know who my mother was; I'm an orphan and I've never done drugs because I missed the sixties, I was an accountant.


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

peter pan!??????


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> peter pan!??????



Close enough, *Hook*!


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

*It's like in chess: First, you strategically position your pieces and when the timing is right you strike. They're using this signal to syncronize their efforts and in 5 hours the countdown will be over.*


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

Independence day!


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Independence day!


yup!


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

You know, Mrs. Buckman, you need a license to buy a dog, to drive a car - hell, you even need a license to catch a fish. But they'll let any butt-reaming asshole be a father.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

parenthood


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> parenthood



gj gj


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

I just want to begin by saying to Roosevelt E. Roosevelt, what it is, what it shall be, what it was. The weather out there today is hot and shitty with continued hot and shitty in the afternoon. Tomorrow a chance of continued crappy with a pissy weather front coming down from the north. Basically, it's hotter than a snake's ass in a wagon rut.


----------



## MyK (Apr 23, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> I just want to begin by saying to Roosevelt E. Roosevelt, what it is, what it shall be, what it was. The weather out there today is hot and shitty with continued hot and shitty in the afternoon. Tomorrow a chance of continued crappy with a pissy weather front coming down from the north. Basically, it's hotter than a snake's ass in a wagon rut.


the weatherman?


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

Good Morning Vietman.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

This is an older movie and might be hard so I'll put a couple quotes:

"Good evening commissioner. How are you, how is madame and all the little Commissioners?"

???: You've ruined that piano! 
???: What is the price of one piano compared to the terrible crime that's been committed here? 
???: But that's a priceless Steinway! 
???: Not anymore!


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> This is an older movie and might be hard so I'll put a couple quotes:
> 
> "Good evening commissioner. How are you, how is madame and all the little Commissioners?"
> 
> ...


*Pink Panther Strikes Again*


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Pink Panther Strikes Again*



 

For some reason I thought you would be the one to get this movie right. Seeing as you are old an all.  jk jk keke


----------



## GFR (Apr 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> For some reason I thought you would be the one to get this movie right. Seeing as you are old an all.  jk jk keke


I bought the entire DVD set a few months ago, have watched them over and over again


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I bought the entire DVD set a few months ago, have watched them over and over again



They are so funny. Very original sense of humor, I haven't seen nothing else like them.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Good Morning Vietman.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

It's foreman's turn. Let's get the ball rolling again.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't think you guys understand what this means, please don't blow up the domes.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't think you guys understand what this means, please don't blow up the domes.


gorillas in the myst


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't think you guys understand what this means, please don't blow up the domes.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 24, 2006)

ok my turn ??


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ok my turn ??



affirmative.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> gorillas in the myst


*No*


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ok my turn ??


Not yet bitch


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *No*



Oh he got it wrong. oops


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

It calls back a time when there were flowers all over the Earth... and there were valleys. And there were plains of tall green grass that you could lie down in - you could go to sleep in. And there were blue skies, and there was fresh air... and there were things growing all over the place, not just in some domed enclosures blasted some millions of miles out in to space.


----------



## devildog88 (Apr 24, 2006)

"I'll be your huckleberry"  
"Nonesense, please move"
"My Hypocracy goes only so far"
Why Jonny Ringo, you look sas though somebody has walked over your grave"


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

Myrmidons! My brothers of the sword! I would rather fight beside you than any army of thousands! Let no man forget how menacing we are, we are lions! Do you know what's waiting beyond that beach? Immortality! Take it! It's yours!


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> "I'll be your huckleberry"
> "Nonesense, please move"
> "My Hypocracy goes only so far"
> Why Jonny Ringo, you look sas though somebody has walked over your grave"


Answer before you ask son


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Myrmidons! My brothers of the sword! I would rather fight beside you than any army of thousands! Let no man forget how menacing we are, we are lions! Do you know what's waiting beyond that beach? Immortality! Take it! It's yours!


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




That is incorrect........you hater.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> "I'll be your huckleberry"
> "Nonesense, please move"
> "My Hypocracy goes only so far"
> Why Jonny Ringo, you look sas though somebody has walked over your grave"




tombstone?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Myrmidons! My brothers of the sword! I would rather fight beside you than any army of thousands! Let no man forget how menacing we are, we are lions! Do you know what's waiting beyond that beach? Immortality! Take it! It's yours!




troy


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> troy


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I don't think you guys understand what this means, please don't blow up the domes.




silent running


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh, yes, I am a true moralist, and stern as any Cato. Fate chose me to govern swine, in my old age, I have become a swineherd.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

I've watched you grow into a monster! One by one, I've seen you murder your family, your friends, the noblest men in Rome.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

Serve the state, ********, though the people in it are wicked beasts. 

But they love you, lord. 

Oh, no... they FEAR me... and that is much better.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

: Do you think this boy has been drinking? 
: I think he has, Caesar. 
: So do I. Macro? Bring him more wine!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

[after a man is decapitated] 
********: If only all of Rome had just one neck.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

: Do you think this boy has drunk enough wine? 
: I think he's drunk enough, Lord. 
: So do I! 
[stabs the drunk man with a sword] 
: Now he is happy.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> silent running


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

Plot Synopsis: The rise and fall of the notorious Roman Emperor ********, showing the violent methods that he employs to gain the throne, and the subsequent insanity of his reign - he gives his horse political office and humiliates and executes anyone who even slightly displeases him. He also sleeps with his sister, organises elaborate orgies and embarks on a fruitless invasion of England before meeting an appropriate end. There are various versions of the film, ranging from the heavily- truncated 90-minute version to the legendary 160-minute hardcore version which leaves nothing to the imagination (though the hardcore scenes were inserted later and do not involve the main cast members).


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Maybe you should quote another movie.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

i can't believe this bunch of depraved individuals didn't watch Caligula.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

Ernest Hemingway once wrote, 'The world is a fine place and worth fighting for'. I agree with the second part


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Ernest Hemingway once wrote, 'The world is a fine place and worth fighting for'. I agree with the second part



Se7en


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

yes


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

"inconceivable!"


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2006)

Princess Bride


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> Princess Bride



 

k now your turn


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2006)

abashed the devil stood for he saw how awful goodness is


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> abashed the devil stood for he saw how awful goodness is


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2006)

"An itty bitty worm on a big fuckin' hook? Well son, your momma must be damned proud of you"


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)

Caligula

Let them hate me, so long as they fear me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 24, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> abashed the devil stood for he saw how awful goodness is


 
The Crow, great movie


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2006)

yep... quote away goodfella


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2006)

u can get the pornal version of caligula on limewire.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 24, 2006)

*"He's better at this than I've ever been at anything in my life. He's better at this than you'll ever be, at anything. My son has a gift. He has a gift, and when you acknowledge that, then maybe we will have something to talk about."*


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *"He's better at this than I've ever been at anything in my life. He's better at this than you'll ever be, at anything. My son has a gift. He has a gift, and when you acknowledge that, then maybe we will have something to talk about."*


Looking for Bobby Fisher


----------



## maniclion (Apr 24, 2006)

Kid 1: "bang bang your dead!"
Kid 2: "*Thunder will never die!*"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looking for Bobby Fisher


 
Yup, Searching for Bobby Fischer. One of my favorites.


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

*The favor was to pick up fifty kilos of cocaine. Fifty. That's a hundred and ten pounds. Not exactly a small favor. Not like bumming a cigarette, for example. But what the hell. I didn't have anything better to do that day. It's not like I was on parole or anything.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

blow


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

yup


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

[voiceover] To the Turks, everything is "shurla burla", which means "like this, like that". You never know what will happen. All foreigners are "ayip", they're considered dirty. So is homosexuality, it's a big crime here, but most of them do it every chance they get. There are about thousand things that are "ayip", for instance, you can stab or shoot somebody below the waist but not above because that's intent to kill. So everyone runs around stabbing everyone else in the ass. That's what they call Turkish revenge. I know it must all sound crazy to you, but this place is crazy.


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

I never know yours!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

[to the Turkish court] 
 For a nation of pigs, it sures seems funny that you don't eat them! Jesus Christ forgave the bastards, but I can't! I hate! I hate you! I hate your nation! And I hate your people! And I fuck your sons and daughters because they're pigs! You're all pigs!

it's an old movie about a guy smuggling drugs... or trying to rather. seemed to go w blow.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

Max: The best thing to do is to get your ass out of here. Best way that you can. 
Billy Hayes: Yeah, but how? 
Max: Catch the ******** *******. 
Billy Hayes: But what's that? 
Max: [laughs] Well it's not a train. It's a prison word for... escape. But it doesn't stop around here.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont know it, Foreman will when he gets here, his ban should be over today!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

hash duct tape nerves sweat....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> [to the Turkish court]
> For a nation of pigs, it sures seems funny that you don't eat them! Jesus Christ forgave the bastards, but I can't! I hate! I hate you! I hate your nation! And I hate your people! And I fuck your sons and daughters because they're pigs! You're all pigs!
> 
> it's an old movie about a guy smuggling drugs... or trying to rather. seemed to go w blow.


midnight express


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

yes


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> midnight express



ok, post a quote!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have here a very old letter, written to a Mrs. Bixby in Boston. "Dear Madam: I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant-General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle. I feel how weak and fruitless must be any words of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering to you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save. I pray that our heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom. Yours very sincerely and respectfully, Abraham Lincoln."


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have here a very old letter, written to a Mrs. Bixby in Boston. "Dear Madam: I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant-General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle. I feel how weak and fruitless must be any words of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering to you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save. I pray that our heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom. Yours very sincerely and respectfully, Abraham Lincoln."




saving privat ryan!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> saving privat ryan!




True Story, just think how much more articulate our presidents have gotten since the days of lincoln.  We have come so far.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have here a very old letter, written to a Mrs. Bixby in Boston. "Dear Madam: I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant-General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle. I feel how weak and fruitless must be any words of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering to you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save. I pray that our heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom. Yours very sincerely and respectfully, Abraham Lincoln."


----------



## maniclion (Apr 28, 2006)

I must've drank me about 15 dr. peppers


----------



## MyK (Apr 28, 2006)

*There was this guy, and he was always requesting shows that had already played. Yes. No. You have to tell her before. He couldn't quite grasp the idea that the charge nurse couldn't make it be yesterday. She couldn't turn back time, thank you, Einstein! Now, *he* was nuts! *He* was a fruitcake, Jim*!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I must've drank me about 15 dr. peppers


Run Forest run


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *There was this guy, and he was always requesting shows that had already played. Yes. No. You have to tell her before. He couldn't quite grasp the idea that the charge nurse couldn't make it be yesterday. She couldn't turn back time, thank you, Einstein! Now, *he* was nuts! *He* was a fruitcake, Jim*!




12 monkeys.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll never know why Early Grayce became a killer. I don' know why any of them did. When I looked into his eyes I felt nothing, nothing. That day I learned any one of us is capable of taking another human life. But I also learned there is a difference between us and them: it's feeling remorse. Dealing with it. Confronting a conscience. Early never did.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> I'll never know why Early Grayce became a killer. I don' know why any of them did. When I looked into his eyes I felt nothing, nothing. That day I learned any one of us is capable of taking another human life. But I also learned there is a difference between us and them: it's feeling remorse. Dealing with it. Confronting a conscience. Early never did.


*Early only hits me when I deserve it*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

yes.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 28, 2006)

when i saw the movie i thought his name was early graves at first... would have made sense.


----------



## GFR (Apr 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> when i saw the movie i thought his name was early graves at first... would have made sense.


Brian you look good with a gun


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh, Oh yeah uh uh yes ,fuck yes, uh it's so hard uh uh!


----------



## MyK (Apr 29, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Oh, Oh yeah uh uh yes ,fuck yes, uh it's so hard uh uh!



bookworm Bitches - teagen presley?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Oh, Oh yeah uh uh yes ,fuck yes, uh it's so hard uh uh!




how did you know about that?


----------



## GFR (May 4, 2006)

The man is clear in his mind, but his soal is mad


----------



## lucifuge (May 5, 2006)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## lucifuge (May 5, 2006)

I kill firstborns while their mothers watch. I turn cities into salt. I even, when I feel like it, rip the souls from little girls. And the one thing you can count on, from now to kingdom come, is never understanding why.


----------



## aceshigh (May 5, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> I kill firstborns while their mothers watch. I turn cities into salt. I even, when I feel like it, rip the souls from little girls. And the one thing you can count on, from now to kingdom come, is never understanding why.


beaches with doris day awsome my turn


----------



## lucifuge (May 5, 2006)

huh?.......no, here's another one
Have you ever noticed in the Bible that whenever God wanted someone punished, or whenever God needed a killing, He sent an angel? Did you ever wonder what a creature like that must be like? The whole of existence spent praising your God with one wing dipped in blood? Would you ever want to see an angel?


----------



## BigDyl (May 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The man is clear in his mind, but his *soal* is mad


----------



## aceshigh (May 5, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> huh?.......no, here's another one
> Have you ever noticed in the Bible that whenever God wanted someone punished, or whenever God needed a killing, He sent an angel? Did you ever wonder what a creature like that must be like? The whole of existence spent praising your God with one wing dipped in blood? Would you ever want to see an angel?


south park the movie


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> huh?.......no, here's another one
> Have you ever noticed in the Bible that whenever God wanted someone punished, or whenever God needed a killing, He sent an angel? Did you ever wonder what a creature like that must be like? The whole of existence spent praising your God with one wing dipped in blood? Would you ever want to see an angel?


The Prophecy


----------



## lucifuge (May 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> The Prophecy



yep


----------



## MyK (May 7, 2006)

*Put it away, John. The whole party didn't come here to see your cock. *


----------



## BigDyl (May 7, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *Put it away, John. The whole party didn't come here to see your cock. *




Is that from, "E-True IM Story, ForemanRules: How did you know about that?"


----------



## MyK (May 7, 2006)

no


----------



## BigDyl (May 7, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> no


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *Put it away, John. The whole party didn't come here to see your cock. *



Wonderland


----------



## MyK (May 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Wonderland


yes

your up


----------



## BigDyl (May 7, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> your up


----------



## MyK (May 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (May 7, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2006)

"In a blaze of blood, bones, and body parts, the vivacious young girl was instantly reduced to a tossed human salad...a salad that police are still trying to gather up...a salad that was once named Elizabeth."


----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2006)

frankenhooker


----------



## Little Wing (May 7, 2006)

Forgive me father for I have sinned, it has been 3 days since my last confession.


----------



## bio-chem (May 7, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> Forgive me father for I have sinned, it has been 3 days since my last confession.



the mask of zorro?


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> frankenhooker



Very good!


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

"Good afternoon. I am the Grand Exalted High Majah of Raspur, a nonexistent but real-sounding country."


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2006)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> the mask of zorro?




yea

n the next 1 sounds like something jim carey would say.


----------



## maniclion (May 10, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> yea
> 
> n the next 1 sounds like something jim carey would say.


Or Woody Allen.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Or Woody Allen.



  gj!


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2006)

I was in Alaska hunting wolverines.


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2006)

napoleon dynamite


----------



## MyK (Jun 1, 2006)

*"You're always gonna have problems lifting a body in one piece. Apparently, the best thing to do is cut up the corpse into six pieces and pile it all together." "And when you got your six pieces, you gotta get rid of them. Cause it's no good leaving it in the deep freezer for your mum to discover. Now, is it? Then I hear the best thing to do is feed them to pigs. You gotta starve the pigs for a few days, then the site of a chopped-up body would look like curry to a pisshead. You gotta shave the heads of your victems and pull the teeth out for the sake of the piggies digestion. You could do this afterwards, of course, but you don't want to go sifting through pigbleep, now do you? They will go through bone like butter. You need at least 16 pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be warry of any man who keeps a pig farm. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single pig can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression "as greedy as a pig"."*


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

Snatch.


----------



## MyK (Jun 1, 2006)

yes


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

"Janie, today I quit my job. And then I told my boss to go fuck himself, and then I blackmailed him for almost sixty thousand dollars. Pass the asparagus."


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> "Janie, today I quit my job. And then I told my boss to go fuck himself, and then I blackmailed him for almost sixty thousand dollars. Pass the asparagus."


American Beauty


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

Bingo


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Bingo


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101455/


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2006)

*I paraphrased.*



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101455/





> A runaway circus dog befriends BigDyl who has trouble fitting in with his (imaginary) friends.


.


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

*How about if I wait six weeks to call. I could tell her I found her number while I was cleaning out my wallet, I can't remember where we met. I'll ask her what she looks like and then I'll ask her if we fucked. How about that? Would that be money? *


----------



## aceshigh (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *How about if I wait six weeks to call. I could tell her I found her number while I was cleaning out my wallet, I can't remember where we met. I'll ask her what she looks like and then I'll ask her if we fucked. How about that? Would that be money? *


3 men and a baby the one with the ghost innit


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

wrong


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 3, 2006)

Swingers


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

yes


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, London. You know: fish, chips, cup 'o tea, bad food, worse weather, Mary fucking Poppins... LONDON.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Yes, London. You know: fish, chips, cup 'o tea, bad food, worse weather, Mary fucking Poppins... LONDON.




Snatch again.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 3, 2006)

yuppers


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

"Well, my name is Jim, but most people call me... Jim"


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's another one for ya

"If I wanted a joke, I'd follow you into the john and watch you take a leak. Now are you gonna help me or are you gonna stand there like a slab of meat with mittens?"


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Planes, Trains & Automobiles




What's the first one?


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> What's the first one?



dont know dont care!


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

*Ja: Did you fuck my wife? 

Jo: What? 

Ja: Did you fuck my wife? 

Jo: [pauses] How do you ask me that? I'm your brother and you ask me that? Where do you get you're balls big enough to ask me that? 

Ja: I'm gonna ask you again, did you or didn't you? Just answer the question. 

Jo: I'm not gonna answer that. It's stupid. It's a sick question and you're a sick fuck and I'm not that sick that I'm gonna answer it. I'm leaving, If No calls tell her I went home. You know what you should do? Do a little more fucking and a little less eating, so you don't have to blame it all on me and everybody else, you understand me? You're cracking up! Ya' fucking screw ball ya'! *


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *Ja: Did you fuck my wife?
> 
> Jo: What?
> 
> ...




Raging Bull.


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

*It seems we've been at cross purposes, doesn't it? But it's no use now. As long as there was Bonnie, there was a chance that we might be happy. I liked to think that Bonnie was you, a little girl again, before the war, and poverty had done things to you. She was so like you, and I could pet her, and spoil her, as I wanted to spoil you. But when she went, she took everything. *


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

"When I raise my flashing sword, and my hand takes hold on judgment, I will take vengeance upon mine enemies, and I will repay those who haze me. Oh, Lord, raise me to Thy right hand and count me among Thy saints."


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *It seems we've been at cross purposes, doesn't it? But it's no use now. As long as there was Bonnie, there was a chance that we might be happy. I liked to think that Bonnie was you, a little girl again, before the war, and poverty had done things to you. She was so like you, and I could pet her, and spoil her, as I wanted to spoil you. But when she went, she took everything. *




You got me with that one.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 3, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> "When I raise my flashing sword, and my hand takes hold on judgment, I will take vengeance upon mine enemies, and I will repay those who haze me. Oh, Lord, raise me to Thy right hand and count me among Thy saints."



Boondock Saints


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> *It seems we've been at cross purposes, doesn't it? But it's no use now. As long as there was Bonnie, there was a chance that we might be happy. I liked to think that Bonnie was you, a little girl again, before the war, and poverty had done things to you. She was so like you, and I could pet her, and spoil her, as I wanted to spoil you. But when she went, she took everything. *




gone with the wind.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> Boondock Saints


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

>




that's a great movie.


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> gone with the wind.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> that's a great movie.




One of my favorites.  

From what i've heard they are going to make a Boondock Saints 2.  I like the idea, but if it's not made good it might hurt the allure of the first one.


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

Boondock Saints is a horrible movie!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Boondock Saints is a horrible movie!




Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 3, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Boondock Saints is a horrible movie!


 
I agree. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## MyK (Jun 3, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## god hand (Jun 4, 2006)

Those were five hundred dollar sunglasses.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

mortal combat


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

-it's ok, I've got you, Miss-
you've got me?
WHO'S GOT YOU?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2006)

Superman


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm half-man, half-dog.  I'm my own best friend.


----------



## GFR (Jun 4, 2006)

Space Balls


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2006)

Correct


----------



## MyK (Jun 16, 2006)

*"My job consists of basically masking my contempt for the assholes in charge, and, at least once a day, retiring to the men's room so I can jerk off while I fantasize about a life that doesn't so closely resemble Hell." *


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2006)

american beauty


----------



## MyK (Jun 16, 2006)

yes


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 16, 2006)

Wrwong!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Wrwong!


They Call Me Bruce


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.musicvideofun.com/v-8726-man-of-constant-sorrow.html


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

*"We're consumers. We are by-products of a lifestyle obsession. Murder, crime, poverty, these things don't concern me. What concerns me are celebrity magazines, television with 500 channels, some guy's name on my underwear. Rogaine, Viagra, Olestra. "*


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

fight club


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

yup! your up


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Football and crabcakes! That's what Maryland does!


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Football and crabcakes! That's what Maryland does!



wedding crashers!


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Gj gj.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 22, 2006)

"Outlander!""


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Braveheart?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Braveheart?



No, hint: horror movie.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2006)

Children Of The Corn


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2006)

"You ever fuck on coke, Nick?"


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> "You ever fuck on coke, Nick?"



Basic Instinct??


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2006)

"If the milk turns out to be sour......I ain't the type of pussy to lick it"


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 23, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Children Of The Corn



Good Job.  My favorite horror movie.  What happened to your avatar.


----------

